# A few of my chooks



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

A meet the neighbours day.









Yjse ar a small sample of this years babies -









That grow up to look like this -


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Lovely chooks....great pics.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

lovely pic's. Do you show them?


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

I will be doing this year with the ones I keep. Some of the ones I have bred will be sold. 
Here's a pic of some of the little ones just settling down for a nap.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

My Dad used to show his year's ago


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Funny you being called Badgers mummy. This is my Badger. 









The one without the sticks that is!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Hehe mine's a working cocker pup. I was brought up with colly's lovely dog's


----------



## craigyo (Sep 28, 2009)

uve got some lovely lookin chickens there, annc, great photos aswell


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------

